# Very annoying HIGH Ping/Latency spikes, All games and devices



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

Hello everyone. Thank you for taking a look at my problem here first off, Im really at the end of my line here. I know very little of advanced computer knowledge, ( I know enough not to break things) And Ive been having this issue for more than a week now. 

Basically, Ive run Diablo 3, Elder scrolls Online, and another first person shooter, obviously, same results. I'll play, then all of a sudden, BOOM, High spikes. From 100ms, to 1000? 500? It doesnt matter, point is, I lagg and rubberband everywhere, or just delays. Annoying. 

Im going to call my ISP and have them send someone out, but Id still like your opinions and help to maybe pin point this damn cancer I have. 

So, just tell me what to do, and I'll try and provide you guys with information to help pin point this.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2014)

is someone uploading on your network?


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

No one is on my network no. I am using Wifi as well, not connected with a wire. Though Ive seen high ping on my phone (Tested a ping test on my android) I really cannot think what this problem could be, Ive even tested another router, same issue.


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> No one is on my network no. I am using Wifi as well, not connected with a wire. Though Ive seen high ping on my phone (Tested a ping test on my android) I really cannot think what this problem could be, Ive even tested another router, same issue.




you're sure about nothing uploading? no smartphones syncing data/pics? no one using facebook?

wifi could be the cause alone if theres intereference, so try wired, and if thats the issue change wifi channels.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

Postive, its late, so no one is using it but me. Also, my parents dont use the net at all barely ever, and I even disabled my wifi off phone to see if that would help, still the same. Also, the router and modem are downstairs, while this big pc is upstairs, I could try tomorrow to plug it downstairs and test to see if wired would do anything, (If wired is fine, what does this mean?)


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

Also, any other information I could give to you that would help?


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Also, any other information I could give to you that would help?




theres hundreds of possible causes, so its waiting to see what you figure out, really.  most common causes for ping spikes are a choked upload (user side), or packet loss (faulty hardware, could be your side or ISP)


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

So I should definitely get a tech from my comcast ISP and have them take a look at things then?


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

Any tests I should run and save to show them when they get here? (It happens in games but is there a certain IP I can ping test to show results instead of just logging into a game to show him/her?)


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Any tests I should run and save to show them when they get here? (It happens in games but is there a certain IP I can ping test to show results instead of just logging into a game to show him/her?)



from a command prompt you can run

ping google.com -t

and it will loop the ping test over and over until you close it.


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> from a command prompt you can run
> 
> ping google.com -t
> 
> and it will loop the ping test over and over until you close it.


Also when it does start to ping high, using this will tell you where the slowdown is.

```
tracert google.com
```
Being Comcast that means the OP has cable. So if the OP has a Motorola cable modem, going to http://192.168.100.1 should bring the user to the status page for your modem which may have errors or can tell you if your signal is out of whack.


----------



## remixedcat (May 3, 2014)

Also, please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.

You may also download the program called InSSIDer if you have a windows based laptop and it will also scan networks and provide the congestion data as well. 

From there you would go to the following Router Control Panel area:
More Settings>2.4Ghz Settings>Basic Settings>Select the channel that is the least congested>Apply
Do the same for the 5Ghz band as well.


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Also, please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.
> 
> You may also download the program called InSSIDer if you have a windows based laptop and it will also scan networks and provide the congestion data as well.
> 
> ...


Additionally, on 5Ghz if there is no congestion at all, higher channels tend to favor higher bandwidths. So if 161 is free from interference, I would use it. In fact I do use it.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

I really do appreciate the help guys.  I'll try all these, also, the laptop is downstairs next to the router/modem (My pc is upstairs) Any tests I can downstairs to confirm anything? Someone said, if you ping test google, and ping test your IP, but google is spikey while IP isnt, certain things can be confirmed? I dont know. Any help on this as well?


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

One more thing to note. Yesterday, I played Diablo 3 with my buddies for hours, (Like from 1:00 to 6:00, NO spikes whatsoever, that I could see, and playing Diablo 3 you'd notice them) Yet later when I logged on, the spikes happened, it was random really. And stayed with me all night. Any thoughts on that as well, I dont know if that helps identify anything.


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2014)

You need to rule out the wi-fi otherwise everything else is speculation.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

Alright, how do I rule out the wifi? Any step by step instructions to follow first? Im a bit of a noob case on this


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 3, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Additionally, on 5Ghz if there is no congestion at all, higher channels tend to favor higher bandwidths. So if 161 is free from interference, I would use it. In fact I do use it.


 Im a little confused, mind explaining?


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2014)

The easiest way would be to see if you have the same problem when you're connected with an Ethernet cable.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 4, 2014)

Okay, so plug the cable FROM the modem, directly INTO the laptop? And run a google ping test for like an hour? And see the results? If I see HIGH spikes, then that rules out wifi right?


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 4, 2014)

Also, if it turns up nothing, THEN what I should do?


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 4, 2014)

So I JUST did the modem test STILL spikes, let me show you the results, it was for 5 minutes but you tell me if this is normal? I dont think it is.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 4, 2014)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joey>ping google.com -t

Pinging google.com [2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=18ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=29ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=19ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=1537ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=17ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=12ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=12ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=12ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=209ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=30ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Request timed out.
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=19ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=12ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=45ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=16ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=16ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=28ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=16ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=19ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=28ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=16ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=14ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=15ms
Reply from 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000: time=13ms

Ping statistics for 2607:f8b0:4004:803::1000:
    Packets: Sent = 169, Received = 166, Lost = 3 (1% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 12ms, Maximum = 1537ms, Average = 25ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Users\Joey>


----------



## Aquinus (May 4, 2014)

You don't need to continuously add replies, there is an edit button.

I would check the signal on the modem which varies depending on the modem.

What you could do is find the second IP that shows up from a tracert to something on the interweb. This is the first router that is outside your network. If the ping spikes still occur. If they don't, it's Comcast's network. If they do, it's increasingly likely that it may be the signal on your modem to the node your on.

```
tracert google.com
```

It might be worth while to disable ipv6, just to rule it out.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 4, 2014)

Mind giving me a step by step on how to do that? Little noobish on this stuff my friend.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> I really do appreciate the help guys.  I'll try all these, also, the laptop is downstairs next to the router/modem (My pc is upstairs) Any tests I can downstairs to confirm anything? Someone said, if you ping test google, and ping test your IP, but google is spikey while IP isnt, certain things can be confirmed? I dont know. Any help on this as well?




if you ping your router and it has no issues, then you know the issue is from further up the line. say if google is spazzing out a choked upload could still be the cause, but at least you'd know its not a wifi problem.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 4, 2014)

Well, I made sure nothing was going on, and ping tested the modem connected to the laptop directly downstairs, and got spikes, as you could see with the test, so, what does this mean? Is it not the wifi then? Is it the modem itself?


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Well, I made sure nothing was going on, and ping tested the modem connected to the laptop directly downstairs, and got spikes, as you could see with the test, so, what does this mean? Is it not the wifi then? Is it the modem itself?




the results on the last page seem like the issue is packet loss, which is most likely out of your control. its either a faulty modem (the first thing they'll test), or an issue outside your building.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 4, 2014)

So definitely show them the results, and tell them I put the modem through the laptop, and still experienced, Packet loss? Hopefully, they can fix it, cuz Ive never had this issue before, so they better give me a better modem...


----------



## AsRock (May 4, 2014)

Well get hard wired and see if that helps, if not get a app called 3D Traceroute  and what you can do is trace the hops  from you to were your connecting too and it will show you in a very easy way were the delays are in the connection.

http://www.d3tr.de/


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 5, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Okay, so plug the cable FROM the modem, directly INTO the laptop? And run a google ping test for like an hour? And see the results? If I see HIGH spikes, then that rules out wifi right?



Yes and no for ruling out the wi-fi. If you're gaming online, wired connection is best. You have less chance of connection disruption and generally a faster download/upload speed.

I recently rearranged things around my house and my computer went from roughly 100ft from the wireless router to about 20ft. My disruptions were far and few between, but still there on a small, yet noticeable level. Seeing as how my router was so much closer to my computer and PS3 now, I ran cables to everything. I adjusted settings on my router, installed Tomato, boosted the signal strength, changed channels and went as far as to setup MAC filtering as a last resort to ensure no one else was on my wi-fi by chance.....it only made slight improvements. In the end, wi-fi was the culprit.

Wireless for my PC (at about 100ft):
Ping = 150ms
Download speed = 8Mb/s
Upload speed = 1Mb/s

Wireless for my PC (at about 20ft):
Ping = 90ms
Download speed = 12Mb/s
Upload speed = 2Mb/s

Wired for my PC:
Ping = 25ms
Download speed = 35Mb/s
Upload speed = 6Mb/s

Hopefully you can eliminate the wireless and go wired, it will help a lot. Also hopefully a new router/modem will make things noticeably more stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2014)

Dsl or cable?


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2014)

neatfeatguy said:


> Yes and no for ruling out the wi-fi. If you're gaming online, wired connection is best. You have less chance of connection disruption and generally a faster download/upload speed.
> 
> I recently rearranged things around my house and my computer went from roughly 100ft from the wireless router to about 20ft. My disruptions were far and few between, but still there on a small, yet noticeable level. Seeing as how my router was so much closer to my computer and PS3 now, I ran cables to everything. I adjusted settings on my router, installed Tomato, boosted the signal strength, changed channels and went as far as to setup MAC filtering as a last resort to ensure no one else was on my wi-fi by chance.....it only made slight improvements. In the end, wi-fi was the culprit.
> 
> ...




those pings are beyond terrible for wifi. even connecting to my neighbours wifi across the road, i only get 15ms. you must have a weak router, or weak wifi adaptor - or a severely congested channel.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 5, 2014)

Alright, so Im gonna call my ISP have them come out, anything I should tell them so they can kinda correct this crappy problem?


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2014)

In defense of wi-fi. It isn't always that bad. I use 5Ghz and 1ms between me and the gateway (two hops, the wifi is its own box which is connected to my gateway which is connected to my modem) and if I switch to 2.4Ghz, it's just as responsive just with a little less bandwidth and a stronger single.

I would blame the router or the wi-fi adapter you're using.

ALTHOUGH! Now that I think about it, I had an issue with a friend where his wi-fi adapter was plugged in behind his tower and the router was downstairs in front of the tower and the signal going through his tower was enough to kill his speeds. Make sure your wi-fi adapter is facing the router to make sure the signal is not going through a Faraday cage to get to your router. Keep in mind that any  ferric material can act as a Faraday cage (ie block/absorb radio frequency signals).

With that said, my wi-fi works great and I live in a wooden house. My wi-fi adapter also has a clean path (sans one wall) to the wi-fi AP. Literally 20-15ft.

Edit: What are you using for a wi-fi adapter on your PC?


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2014)

ISP might charge you for in house issue, just thought i would say.


----------



## suraswami (May 6, 2014)

I had similar problem with Cox (cable modem internet connection) at my previous house, after many phone calls and troubleshooting from both ends I finally convinced them to come look at the junction box that routes signal to my house.  They found there is a switch or something that is going bad and added to that the modem was dying too.  So they replaced both and ever since no issues.  I did purchase line protection plan, so cox covered me.

Sorry I didn't read the whole thread, but at least in my case Cox fixed it.  Best is wired connection, if running network cable directly is not feasible, you can look into power line networking option, very reliable and better than dumb wireless!


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2014)

Hasn't is been established that it's the wi-fi is at fault? Comcast doesn't need to be involved unless it's their router. Personally I bought my own modem. I don't like paying them monthly for something I very well might have for several years.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 6, 2014)

Well, if it is wi-fi what can I do? Nothing? Im stuck with this issue?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Well, if it is wi-fi what can I do? Nothing? Im stuck with this issue?



Who is your net provider, how old is the home youre living in?


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2014)

I would get a new, better router.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2014)

He did a test on the modem and it still spikes

Just call comcast and let us know what happens


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Sorry I didn't read the whole thread, but at least in my case Cox fixed it. Best is wired connection, if running network cable directly is not feasible, you can look into power line networking option, very reliable and better than dumb wireless!



I think you may want to re-evaluate your view on that. Powerline isn't always faster and because of its limitation. You're much more likely to have wi-fi go faster if the two power line adapters are not on the same circuit and you are a decent distance away from the junction box.

Example, I actually have both a power line adapter installed and wi-fi. I use the power-line for my linux VM and the wi-fi for everything else the tower itself does.
So tell me, what does it look like has the faster connection to the network?






Additionally, the power line adapter will occasionally stop working and unplugging it then plugging it back in is the only way to re-establish the connection. It's annoying. So wi-fi isn't bad if it already works well, and you can't shake a stick at a full signal from a router 15ft away though a single wall.

I would only call Comcast if you're leasing the modem and the router from them. If you can get the guy to rule out signals and such, I would go so far to buy your own DOCSIS 3 modem and your own wireless router. It might have a large up-front cost, but you're not giving Comcast 14 dollars a month for it, so you'll probably pay it off in a year, maybe a couple months more. Also if you move somewhere with Cable internet, you can bring them with you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2014)

I just skimmed through the thread but did you test straight off the ISP's D-Mark (I.E Modem)? I would try that while running a continuous ping on a hostname or IP that you know has been dropping. This can eliminate the router/WLAN all together.


----------



## suraswami (May 6, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I think you may want to re-evaluate your view on that. Powerline isn't always faster and because of its limitation. You're much more likely to have wi-fi go faster if the two power line adapters are not on the same circuit and you are a decent distance away from the junction box.
> 
> Example, I actually have both a power line adapter installed and wi-fi. I use the power-line for my linux VM and the wi-fi for everything else the tower itself does.
> So tell me, what does it look like has the faster connection to the network?
> ...



Wi-Fi also has its own draw backs, some days the signal can be weak and sometimes strong.  Same with Powerline too, it depends on what is on the circuit.  I used Trendnet 500 mbps pair and never had to reset the pair for months.  When I changed the flooring and remodeled the house, I hard wired my whole house, no more of this nonsense (except laptops and mobile devices).


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2014)

i've got powerline, 2.4GHz and 5GHz all running at the same time.


the 5GHz gives the most stable network with the lowest ping, however its got the shortest range of the three.


----------



## remixedcat (May 6, 2014)

All 3 here as well and the 5Ghz is the best here as well.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 7, 2014)

Well, again, I FEEL the spikes in games, which is most annoying. Ive tested the modem and pinged google, still got spikes. All day I tried playing today, did well, no spikes, then later at night, bam random spikes. He comes out friday. Is there ANYTHING I can try and rule out? If Im getting 1500ms SPIKES off the modem, pinged google.com, does this rule out anything? I mean, what should I tell this guy when he gets here?...


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2014)

it seems to be thier end and what you  need to do is show him   the spikes and then also show him different services and ser vers so he can properly help, that is if your ISP is capable of such -_-


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 7, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> it seems to be thier end and what you  need to do is show him   the spikes and then also show him different services and ser vers so he can properly help, that is if your ISP is capable of such -_-


 

Besides google, you mean? Like show him ping tests? Im just a bit confused. Want this damn problem to go away... >.>


----------



## suraswami (May 7, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Well, again, I FEEL the spikes in games, which is most annoying. Ive tested the modem and pinged google, still got spikes. All day I tried playing today, did well, no spikes, then later at night, bam random spikes. He comes out friday. Is there ANYTHING I can try and rule out? If Im getting 1500ms SPIKES off the modem, pinged google.com, does this rule out anything? I mean, what should I tell this guy when he gets here?...



Did you connect a PC directly to the modem and ran the ping test?  You get 1500ms spikes even then?


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 7, 2014)

Well, just to show you guys, YES I will connect the laptop downstairs DIRECTLY to the modem, PING google, and show you the results. Also as a side note, I traced google gave me 30 hops and turned up nothing, is that normal? Brb let me show you the results.

(Real quick, stumbled accross this, is this true? Cuz I didnt get spikes before no matter WHAT damn time I went on... so why now?)

The issue is Comcast is on a shared neighborhood network. The more people that are on (like in the evenings) the more bandwidth that is used the less there is to go around. That's why everyone is experiencing lag spikes in so called "prime time".

So no amount of modem swapping or tech visits will correct the problem. Comcast "over sells" it's bandwidth so until it upgrades the neighborhood nodes there will be issues with lag when there are a lot of people using the network


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2014)

Ping tests, speed tests, download netsurveyor for your wifi, download stuff, stream stuff and make sure the tech sees this.


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2014)

BTW I had 600ms ping ona a GOOD DAY when I had comcast in nashville! it averaged 2000ms!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2014)

as long as you can show him wired to modem = ping spikes to internet, that rules out everything on your end.

removes the excuses that its wifi, or the router meaning they have to fix it on their end.


sounds like congestion, when their network is busy it cant keep up.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 7, 2014)

So, I talked to my ISP, he checked my latency, and said my modem is end of life spam, basically, sucks balls, and getting the new updated system SHOULD and will solve my issue. He comes friday but UGH. Should I just let them know I have an outdated one? My step dad says they should have one on the van they bring, but Idk...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2014)

You could be apart of a botnet.


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2014)

Your wifi is password protected, correct? 
Just wondering if a neighbor could be connecting.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 7, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> You could be apart of a botnet.



No way, checked my startup, nothing odd there. And I havent downloaded anything odd. Anything sure way to check though? Nothing is running on task that hogs my data or anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2014)

When he comes out tell him the tech on the phone said your surfboard was "end of life span" and that you had high ping on your "condition test"

the tech will give you a new box and then probably start fixing the problem with the node on their end.


----------



## suraswami (May 7, 2014)

I said this in one of my previous post and somebody said it was wireless!  So there is problem with ISP.  Fight with them, if in your area you have another service provider try to play the 'I am cancelling service'.


----------



## Aquinus (May 7, 2014)

I would constantly ping the second IP you get in a traceroute. I wanted to get around using my own network, but I have confidence in my firewall where I really shouldn't care. 

Keep in mind this is  in Linux but you can do the same thing in Windows by using ping and tracert instead of traceroute.

Example trace route. This is what I get from Google from my side of Comcast's network.

```
jdoane@Prime:~$ traceroute google.com
traceroute to google.com (74.125.226.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1  sophia.concord.peared.net (10.10.10.254)  11.591 ms  11.437 ms  11.265 ms
2  * * *
3  te-8-4-ur02.concord.nh.boston.comcast.net (68.85.185.5)  22.160 ms  22.977 ms  22.838 ms
4  be-77-ar01.woburn.ma.boston.comcast.net (68.85.37.201)  27.921 ms  38.318 ms  38.170 ms
5  he-0-15-0-0-ar01.needham.ma.boston.comcast.net (69.139.221.201)  38.027 ms * *
6  he-2-9-0-0-cr01.newyork.ny.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.90.57)  37.519 ms  30.568 ms  40.873 ms
7  he-0-12-0-1-pe03.111eighthave.ny.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.85.86)  40.722 ms  32.537 ms  31.564 ms
8  as15169-2-c.111eighthave.ny.ibone.comcast.net (23.30.206.126)  34.458 ms  29.366 ms  59.645 ms
9  209.85.248.178 (209.85.248.178)  59.475 ms  59.323 ms  59.182 ms
10  209.85.245.177 (209.85.245.177)  54.535 ms  43.838 ms  43.685 ms
11  lga15s42-in-f1.1e100.net (74.125.226.1)  43.524 ms  43.356 ms  41.026 ms
```

So the first node I hit is this (I'm starting to wish that TPU used github flavored markdown right now...)

```
te-8-4-ur02.concord.nh.boston.comcast.net (68.85.185.5)
```

So you can try running a constant ping against the first hop on the network that you can ping. This will narrow down whether or not it's their network in the area or your connection to it. If it still spikes even to the first node, it might not be an over-usage problem but a signal problem.

```
jdoane@Prime:~$ ping -c 10 68.85.185.1
PING 68.85.185.1 (68.85.185.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=253 time=20.7 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=253 time=18.9 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=3 ttl=253 time=19.2 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=4 ttl=253 time=21.1 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=5 ttl=253 time=19.1 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=6 ttl=253 time=21.3 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=7 ttl=253 time=19.7 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=8 ttl=253 time=25.4 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=9 ttl=253 time=19.8 ms
64 bytes from 68.85.185.1: icmp_req=10 ttl=253 time=19.5 ms

--- 68.85.185.1 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9018ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 18.998/20.515/25.438/1.833 ms
```

Either way, it's Comcast's problem if it has nothing to do with wiring in the house. If it's from the cable drop out, they'll fix it free of charge. If it's inside your house and not the modem, they'll charge you 50 dollars for just coming out.

It's also worth noting that you shouldn't take the pings I produced too seriously. They're in a VM, going through the power line adapter, so some latency gets added naturally. Windows makes this ping over wifi to the same node:

```
C:\Users\jdoane>ping -n 5 68.85.185.1

Pinging 68.85.185.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 68.85.185.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=253
Reply from 68.85.185.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=253
Reply from 68.85.185.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=253
Reply from 68.85.185.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=253
Reply from 68.85.185.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=253

Ping statistics for 68.85.185.1:
    Packets: Sent = 5, Received = 5, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 9ms, Maximum = 10ms, Average = 9ms
```


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2014)

I have something called "line assurance" (have to-house is old and stuff is wonky) that's like 3 or 4 something a month from my ISP and they take care of inside wiring for free. You may want to ask about that. Not all ISPs have it though


----------



## Aquinus (May 7, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I have something called "line assurance" (have to-house is old and stuff is wonky) that's like 3 or 4 something a month from my ISP and they take care of inside wiring for free. You may want to ask about that. Not all ISPs have it though


I think Comcast likes to charge you when they have to do work beyond just the drop itself. I've never seen something like that for Comcast, although it would be nice. My house was built in 1902, so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2014)

I got a house built in 1910 and something is always going wrong  arrrg... cable runs are mostly new though....


----------



## 95Viper (May 7, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I think Comcast likes to charge you when they have to do work beyond just the drop itself. I've never seen something like that for Comcast, although it would be nice. My house was built in 1902, so I know where you're coming from.



Comcast does offer a maintenance plan... it is Service Protection Plan (SPP).
Service Protection Plan Definitions,Terms and Conditions.

Check your bill... quite a few people are already paying for it and do not realize it.  Should labeled Service, Service protection, or SPP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> When he comes out tell him the tech on the phone said your surfboard was "end of life span" and that you had high ping on your "condition test"
> 
> the tech will give you a new box and then probably start fixing the problem with the node on their end.



Usually meaning from street cabinet to a terminal/ped- from there a coaxial drop. To side of home






remixedcat said:


> I got a house built in 1910 and something is always going wrong  arrrg... cable runs are mostly new though....



youre definitely on copper out there


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 7, 2014)

Well, again, Im ping testing right now in the early morning (Well for me, 11, haha, off today) And no spikes. Yet on the huge dumb prime time, 6 and beyond, get the spikes I do believe. Again, I think its the crap modem we have, cuz according to this guy, this thing is dead and will be replaced for free. (We also have the plan if he needs to replace anything, I aint paying shit.) So, I'll ping the second hop though later on to test somethings though. But, Id rather not wait til friday for this guy to come out... Might change it..


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Well, again, Im ping testing right now in the early morning (Well for me, 11, haha, off today) And no spikes. Yet on the huge dumb prime time, 6 and beyond, get the spikes I do believe. Again, I think its the crap modem we have, cuz according to this guy, this thing is dead and will be replaced for free. (We also have the plan if he needs to replace anything, I aint paying shit.) So, I'll ping the second hop though later on to test somethings though. But, Id rather not wait til friday for this guy to come out... Might change it..



is it comcast you have out there because your line is shared amongst others in your neighborhood


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 7, 2014)

My line is shared? I dont understand.  And yes I have comcast.


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2014)

The speeds you are 'subscribed" to are not dedicated to you. That's just a number assigned to your account and loosely provisioned. Everyone shares the node and it's like this:

You have a bucket of bacon.... there are a 5 people and just enough bacon for 5 people and everyone's happy, well it's now changing over to PEAK DINNER TIME NOW and suddenly 50 people have to share the bucket of bacon now and everyone has to share it... so there's even less bacon for everybody  *very_sad_face.png* 

Now business grade T1/3/OCxxx, etc is mostly dedicated (depends on ISP) and you get a dedicated tupperware container with bacon for juuuuust your bacon and nobody else can have it. But those often run into xxx or xxxx dollars/mo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> The speeds you are 'subscribed" to are not dedicated to you. That's just a number assigned to your account and loosely provisioned. Everyone shares the node and it's like this:
> 
> You have a bucket of bacon.... there are a 5 people and just enough bacon for 5 people and everyone's happy, well it's now changing over to PEAK DINNER TIME NOW and suddenly 50 people have to share the bucket of bacon now and everyone has to share it... so there's even less bacon for everybody  *very_sad_face.png*
> 
> Now business grade T1/3/OCxxx, etc is mostly dedicated (depends on ISP) and you get a dedicated tupperware container with bacon for juuuuust your bacon and nobody else can have it. But those often run into xxx or xxxx dollars/mo.



T1/3 are also Known as DS1/DS3, via telco they are called Special Service by Telco/ISP. Depending on how far you are from a node or if youre in a newer Neighborhood (Homes built within last 10 Years), you might be eligible for Fiber to the Prem Network setup(ONT on side of home passes data on cat5 ethernet homerun to the Modem-Dual pair rj45), or Fiber to the Node- which is fiber to a street cabinet then passed along to copper cable to a terminal which is passed along a drop to your phone box on your home (Older neighborhoods, uses standard twisted pair, to existing wire or a single pair-rj11) FTTN networks are dedicated lines to the CO or VRAD (By street cabinet VDSL2/ADSL2), only limiting factor for DSL based service is the quality/suitability of the burried or ariel cable from the node to the terminal and your distance from the node, fiber to the prem has no loop distance issues, only fiber quality.


----------



## remixedcat (May 7, 2014)

No fiber here though  *another_sad_face.png*


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2014)

FTTU is what we have here at work. We deliver fiber optics from the time it leaves the Service switch until it hits your house.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> FTTU is what we have here at work. We deliver fiber optics from the time it leaves the Service switch until it hits your house.



Fttp. If it hits the desk then fttd


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Fttp. If it hits the desk then fttd



No sir,

"The 7342 Intelligent Services Access Manager Fiber to the User (ISAM FTTU) system is Alcatel-Lucent's flagship Gigabit Passive Optical Network (GPON) solution for use in fiber to the home and business applications. Based on FSAN standards, the 7342 ISAM FTTU provides triple play services (voice, video and data) over one fiber strand."

http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/products/7342-isam-fttu-ansi


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2014)

Where i work at i deal with Fttn or fttp circuits, i install triplay services.



brandonwh64 said:


> No sir,
> 
> "The 7342 Intelligent Services Access Manager Fiber to the User (ISAM FTTU) system is Alcatel-Lucent's flagship Gigabit Passive Optical Network (GPON) solution for use in fiber to the home and business applications. Based on FSAN standards, the 7342 ISAM FTTU provides triple play services (voice, video and data) over one fiber strand."
> 
> http://www.alcatel-lucent.com/products/7342-isam-fttu-ansi


----------



## 95Viper (May 8, 2014)

Different companies just use different acronyms for FTTx (FTTU, FTTP, FTTH, FTTB, and so on).
The optical portion is either dropped off at the node (FTTN & FTTC) by some companies or is carried to the ONU(ONT) at the premise (or business) by other companies.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 9, 2014)

Getting new modem tomorrow, crossing fingers on this one. Update you guys after

(EDIT)

So, guy came over, was polite enough. Said my modem was fine it was  D-3 whatever that good brand is, so it was fine. Anyway, he changed all my wires because he said the spliters were bad, cables, and someout panel, changed that. Checked my upstream speed, was good to go. Since everything checked out, Im like, alright, good good. Tested today, ran fine, then later at night, sure enough around 7-8pm, SPIKED. 

-SIGH- Im so.. tired over this.. what the hell IS IT??


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 10, 2014)

Bump. 

So, again, I gotta ask, would getting a new modem solve this? I guess the only way is to try and if it doesnt work, take it back. :| Nothing else I can do.


----------



## Aquinus (May 10, 2014)

D-3 is not a brand. He probably mean't that it supported DOCSIS 3.0 (D-3, get it? yuk yuk.) I'm curious what you actually have for a modem now. I would advocate for something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XC6GJ0/?tag=tec06d-20

How good or bad your signal is could indicate an issue with the network. I would check out what your signal looks like, if you have a motorola cable modem it may look like this:


----------



## 95Viper (May 10, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Tested today, ran fine, then later at night, sure enough around 7-8pm, SPIKED. -SIGH- Im so.. tired over this.. what the hell IS IT??



If it continually happens at certain times, like the 7 to 8... probably more than that, you just haven't noticed.
I think you may have answered your own question.



Valonus1992 said:


> The issue is Comcast is on a shared neighborhood network. The more people that are on (like in the evenings) the more bandwidth that is used the less there is to go around. That's why everyone is experiencing lag spikes in so called "prime time". So no amount of modem swapping or tech visits will correct the problem. Comcast "over sells" it's bandwidth so until it upgrades the neighborhood nodes there will be issues with lag when there are a lot of people using the network


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 10, 2014)

Well, This is what I have, not sure if it helps. Im going on the phone with the ISP later tonight when it spikes again.


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2014)

That looks pretty normal, however if this is a DOCSIS 3.0 modem, I find it unusual that the upstream defaulted to DOCSIS 2.0. I had this issue when my transmit power level exceeded 52dBmV. It could indicate an issue with your bonded upstream channels. I would do a full reset on the modem so it has to reacquire configurations from Comcast's network. If that doesn't work, when it starts acting up, give Comcast a call and ask them to check the signal on their end. This sounds like an upstream issue to me and only Comcast can tell your what their hardware is seeing for an SNR for the data your modem sends.

You could try buying your own modem and seeing if that works, but it very well could be a cabling issue somewhere between your modem and their node which includes the house (I know that the guy replaced some,) the drop, and the poll. I would suggest buying a modem anyways, it will pay itself off in a year.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2014)

Do the coax wires go to a wall plate on an external wall or to an interior wall through the attic. Normally comcasts home run goes from a orange cable near where your phone box and power box are to black coax to a splitter (if you have tvs aswell) id say check for damaged coax (chewed on) or kinks. KINKS in coax are very bad.


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2014)

Also check for improper termination.. That could add a lot of line noise.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 12, 2014)

So I talked to this comcast guy at work who happened to be there, and I said my situation, just see what he might think. He said, I would just wait cuz theres someone with the same problem down the street somewhere, and he said getting a new modem isnt going to help, so maybe wait, because they will fix it, working on the lines?... Idk.. Should I still call a tech?.. Like, wow.


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> So I talked to this comcast guy at work who happened to be there, and I said my situation, just see what he might think. He said, I would just wait cuz theres someone with the same problem down the street somewhere, and he said getting a new modem isnt going to help, so maybe wait, because they will fix it, working on the lines?... Idk.. Should I still call a tech?.. Like, wow.



Yeah, complain again. If you and enough other people complain about it they will look into it.

Comcast can't be all bad, they just doubled my speed without charging me anything more than what I pay already. I personally can't complain about that (now that  I'm getting >100Mbit down).

I do have a question though, does it happen at the same time every night without fail or does it only occasionally happen? Is it possible that it happens when some other event happens like when it's rainy or windy? Reproducibility is the #1 thing that tech support wants to know about, because if you can predict when it happens, they can catch it happening in the act and it becomes a lot more clear what's going on.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 12, 2014)

Happens EVERY night without fail, whatsoever. Exact time? No idea, around 7-8 at least. And I suppose I should call again, because waiting around "Hoping" it'll get fixed is a bit annoying. Like right now, I cant even play my games  Net loads slowly when it spikes (Just not constant slow, just.. loading.. loading.. DONE spiking, now heres your page)


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2014)

Sounds like the drop. Terminal or node. Hopefully it isnt your iw...

make sure you dont have anything on your pc that is schedulrd to run at that time...


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 12, 2014)

Could you maybe explain what you think it might be? So I have something to explain to these guys, haha. And nothing on my PC, because I tested the PING downstairs with the laptop, and plugged the modem directly in, same thing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2014)

Welcome to the world of electronics my friend. If anything in your circuit is damaged can cause issues. But those spikes sound like normal load times, for people in your neighborhood unless youre taking a short or open on your lines. Less its right at the connection of your drop and home run. Do you run tv aswell?


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 12, 2014)

Normal load times? It spikes to 2000ms, thats normal? Unless I dont understand your question. We run tv yes but we've NEVER had this issue before, we could run tv, run phone, run everything, FINE. All of a sudden. Im just gonna have to call the ISP and tell them somethings and have them send a guy out again, and make them look at the problem, record the pings and explain this issue in detail.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2014)

Valonus1992 said:


> Normal load times? It spikes to 2000ms, thats normal? Unless I dont understand your question. We run tv yes but we've NEVER had this issue before, we could run tv, run phone, run everything, FINE. All of a sudden. Im just gonna have to call the ISP and tell them somethings and have them send a guy out again, and make them look at the problem, record the pings and explain this issue in detail.



since comcast splits bandwidth amongst homes and everyone gets home and access net between 4 pm12 am you might of not noticed till now. By the way techs do their tests...


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> since comcast splits bandwidth amongst homes and everyone gets home and access net between 4 pm12 am you might of not noticed till now. By the way techs do their tests...


Yes and no. Comcast does share bandwidth on coax (HFC) but only with a handful of clients on a particular node, otherwise it's shared like any other fiber provider.

I doubt load from other clients would make your ping "spike". In fact I think what you're witnessing is a packet that almost gets dropped but not quite. If the lag spikes are associated with a dropped packet before the spike, it's probably a connection issue, not an issue with sharing your bandwidth with other people.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2014)

Possibly a partial short/open or corrosion on the line.



Aquinus said:


> Yes and no. Comcast does share bandwidth on coax (HFC) but only with a handful of clients on a particular node, otherwise it's shared like any other fiber provider.
> 
> I doubt load from other clients would make your ping "spike". In fact I think what you're witnessing is a packet that almost gets dropped but not quite. If the lag spikes are associated with a dropped packet before the spike, it's probably a connection issue, not an issue with sharing your bandwidth with other people.


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Possibly a partial short/open or corrosion on the line.


Possibly, but I think that would impact his downstream SNR which is in an acceptable range. I still think contacting Comcast and seeing what they see for an SNR coming from the modem might clarify the issue. If it's fine, I doubt it's the HFC connection.

It's worth noting that you should call them while it's happening otherwise they won't see anything. I'm assuming it persists long enough where you could call them up. Also when I say "you", generally speaking, I'm referring to the OP since that is who we're helping. Just to keep pronouns clear.


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 13, 2014)

Well, my mother said she'd call them tomorrow, I gave her some info, but.. Again, Id RATHER call them now. SIGH. I wish I was the one who had the account made. Anyway thanks for all the help so far guys.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2014)

Oh ok so you dont own the account. You realize that bandwidth is shared amongst tvs and other computers in home...


----------



## Valonus1992 (May 14, 2014)

Buddy... -Facepalm- Its DEFINITELY not other devices hooked up, or sharing bandwidth. Already checked.


----------



## BarrettSimpson3891 (May 14, 2014)

up to 500~1000ms, look like someone downloarding or watch online movies,
how about resetting your wifi password, and make sure your or family pc didnt Download the file(movie) automatic


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Oh ok so you dont own the account. You realize that bandwidth is shared amongst tvs and other computers in home...


We also ruled out devices on the network. He tried it with the modem directly connected to the computer and ti still happens.



BarrettSimpson3891 said:


> up to 500~1000ms, look like someone downloarding or watch online movies,
> how about resetting your wifi password, and make sure your or family pc didnt Download the file(movie) automatic


Read the thread first. We ruled out everything on the network by directly connecting to them modem and the issue still exists.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> We also ruled out devices on the network. He tried it with the modem directly connected to the computer and ti still happens.
> 
> 
> Read the thread first. We ruled out everything on the network by directly connecting to them modem and the issue still exists.



Only way hed be able to have a direct connection to the circuit is removing 
the splitter, they do go bad, ive replaced many coaxial parts when att rgs and wired tvs were using coax as home run and back feeding hpna


----------



## RejZoR (May 14, 2014)

Set QoS on a router properly. With it set properly i can run eMule with full upload and still get playable latency in games even when sister is working on her laptop/tablet/phone. It does the job that good. There might be other traffic in the background and you won't solve that even if you connect directly bypassing routers and other hardware...


----------



## OneMoar (May 15, 2014)

his SNR's are within tolerance tho docsis spec says at least 30DBi for QAM256(downstream) and A MAX of 52DBi for upstream running QAM64 (also you need to monitor the SNR At the time of the problem) 
you people are barking up the wrong tree need to backup here I would start looking at the router and or physical lan traffic spikes at a certain time of day are ALWAYS on the isp end and there is nothing you can do about it - either they have a issue or somebody on your subnode is pulling a extreme amount of bandwidth at that time given that the tech indicated that this was the case its nothing on your end and there isn't much you can do about it other then ring the office everyday and bitch until something gets done


----------

